# just for fun



## meinhare (May 18, 2003)

Hi, this is my site that again, I posted on other boards of this forum... before I found out there was a section specifically for this.

My site has several albums.  I call it the idiots site because it's msn, and any idiot could set it up and upload pictures.  

There are pictures from my European trip that include many favorite spots in Germany, Czech Republic, Italy, Austria, and the Netherlands.  There is also an album with photos shoots I did just for fun with friends.  

There are also pictures I took for my campus newspaper with the aid of the Nikon D1 (an amazing piece of equipment)  They include chinese acrobats, sports shots, and music artists.

A lot of my other various work includes shots of friends, landscapes, and nature.  Thanks for stopping by and taking the time to read this. -EM


----------



## eVangelyne (May 22, 2003)

Very nice photos! I wish I could see some of those places!


----------

